

Ask YC : Review my start up whollhelpme - undefinable

Check it out at www.whollhelpme.com&#60;p&#62;A question and answer site which is free, fast and simple. Enabling users to post questions and get answers without any banners, pop-ups and blinking glitz to disturb.
======
famfam
Clickable: <http://www.whollhelpme.com>

~~~
undefinable
Thanks famfam

------
ddemchuk
who'll is a really really awkward word...any other domain options while it's
still early?

~~~
undefinable
Thats the best i could come up with ddemchuk. Any other domain suggestions are
welcome.

